# Gonna Do It



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

Greetings Folks, I've thought about my own train setup for yrs. Can now see my way clear to have one of my own instead of looking at others on web or utube. Gonna go 4'x6' N Scale and looking to run steam.
Definitely will have questions if/when Google won't help me.
Glad to have found the group.
Take Care,
chainbag


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard.There's indeed a wealth of combined knowledge on this forum,each member having his strong points.So don't be shy and ask questions as they come up.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad to see you here, chainbag. I'm building in N-scale, 4x8, but am currently on hold due to back problems. We love seeing pictures here, so as you progress, show us how it's going. Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

*Several Q's*

Ok & tnx for the welcome. I've got a couple questions regarding the bench top I need to build.

1) Should I paint it accord to the terrain I'll run on (green for grass/brown for dirt/gravel etc.?

2) Is it acceptable to lay track on the plywood or is something else preferred under the track?

3) Do you folks have an opinion on the better Brand of track?

4) Finally, Please Please Please tell me your preferences for a N Scale Steam Locomotive in price range of 100-250 dollars.

Couple Question turned into 4

chainbag


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Have fun planning your new layout Chainbag. 

You should cover all wood surfaces with an earth tone latex paint. This will help seal the wood .

There are all types of track available in N scale. If you are new to model railroading I suggest Kato Unitrack which can be weathered and ballasted.

Have fun with it..


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

1. Some people build their table and cover it with foam insulation board...some use 1", others 2". This allows you to gouge out areas to form ditches, rivers, and other topographical features. They also use foam to build up hills, mountains, and gorges. Others just build on the plywood top, and yes, most do paint according to what the area is supposed to be. The painting is recommended for foam surfaces too...it makes it easier to blend in whatever you use for ground cover.

2. I'd say most modelers use a foam or cork roadbed under their track. This provides some sound insulation and also gives a good contour to make it look more like the tapered roadbed that real roads use.

3. Personally I am not into absolute scale modeling, so I use code 100 flex track. Flex is easy to work with, just need to experiment a bit with it to get a good feel of how to lay it. If you start with Unitrack, you will have to stick with that brand. It isn't compatible with flex or regular sectional track.

4. I have two Kato diesel engines, and am looking for a steamer. I tend to stay away from Bachman, although some guys here have good success with them. I find myself mainly looking at Kato and Atlas, although guys here who run steam can better suggest for you.

You will find the guys (and gals) here very willing answer your questions as you build. And they can probably better explain some of what I've tried to answer.


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok, I thank you all very much for the info, it's much appreciated. Guess now I need to get working on a bench and looking forward to doing it.
Thanks Again,
Chainbag


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

What type of trains do you want to run? Passenger? Freight?

And since this is new, DC or DCC? If you want freight the Mikado is always a good choice, for passenger you have a ton of options.


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

My intention is to run Freight with steam locomotives. Looking like I'll be running on an "L" shape layout aprox 6x4 ft. I could possible stretch those dimensions some but not a great deal.

My head is spinning after searching the web for info there is just so much of it. Think I have to make a decision on a track plan for myself and go ahead.

Many Thanks Again for suggestions it all helps.
chainbag


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

The Kato mikado is a great looking and smooth running N-scale steam loco. When I brought mine home, I found that my 12" radius curves were too sharp for the Mikado to run reliably. 
In therory, and advertizing, It can go around a 9 3/4"- 11" radius. Well it CAN but, In real world tests it tended to derail a lot. I ended rebuilding my layout with 16" minimum radius curves. The Mikado runs great without trouble on the broader curves.


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

I've looked at the Kato mikado several times and what a beauty. I guess what I've looked at the most is a 4-6-0 configuration. Feel free to suggest something of that style that wouldn't 
"break the bank" and still be decent quality. 
Take Care,
chainbag


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Since you are new, and researching; I highly recommend the book "Beginer's Guide to N-Scale railroading." It's published by the Kalmbach company that also publishes Model Railroader magazine. This one small book gives the best overview of the hobby I have seen. It has chapters on locomotives, cars bench work, wiring, scenery,Etc. Available at your local train store or ([email protected]).


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

traction fan, It was ordered yesterday morn. 
Thanks For Info
chainbag


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

chainbag said:


> I've looked at the Kato mikado several times and what a beauty. I guess what I've looked at the most is a 4-6-0 configuration. Feel free to suggest something of that style that wouldn't
> "break the bank" and still be decent quality.
> Take Care,
> chainbag


chainbag:

A Spectrum 4-6-0 is a good choice for you. I have three of these steamers and the quality is great as well as its detailing. This steamer is still readily available at many online dealers.Below are two photo's of a Southern 4-6-0 on a siding on the "new" JJJ&E.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Powersteamguy...NICE scenes!! Beautiful loco.


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

Bob, I ordered the 4-6-0 dcc this noontime. We'll both be old men before It gets to run. Guess I already am 70+ now. I have no bench/track/controler and probably many other things. Oh I did order a few freight cars that I'll use eventually but I really want some "coal cars" empty. Seems that type of cars are perhaps more pricey from what I've been able to find. I've found some of the Mat'l for a bench top, a door and thinking of using that. I've not yet decided on a layout. Want something with switching and also a modified circular run. Seems I also enjoy the planing aspect of this. I love your setup, wish I could see more of your layout.
Take Care,
Ray


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Powersteamguy...NICE scenes!! Beautiful loco.



Thanks Fire21. The basic scenery on the "new" JJJ&E is 98% complete. That Southern 4-6-0 is a fine running steamer for its size.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

chainbag said:


> Bob, I ordered the 4-6-0 dcc this noontime. We'll both be old men before It gets to run. Guess I already am 70+ now. I have no bench/track/controler and probably many other things. Oh I did order a few freight cars that I'll use eventually but I really want some "coal cars" empty. Seems that type of cars are perhaps more pricey from what I've been able to find. I've found some of the Mat'l for a bench top, a door and thinking of using that. I've not yet decided on a layout. Want something with switching and also a modified circular run. Seems I also enjoy the planing aspect of this. I love your setup, wish I could see more of your layout.
> Take Care,
> Ray


Ray:

You made a wise choice when you ordered that Spectrum 4-6-0. I'm sure you'll be up and running in short order.

BTW, I'll be 74 on February 2nd. Like I said in the above post, 98% of the basic scenery of the "new" JJJ&E is completed.

You can see most of my layout on my two websites in my signature below.

One is a blog that you can join and follow and the other is a compilation of photo's taken at various stages of working on the layout since it was first started in February 2009.

There is lots of great information on my blog that you can learn from. I've been in model railroading in various scales for almost 65 years.

Have fun planning your layout. If you need some help let me know.


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

Bob, I think I joined your blog. Yes I'm looking forward to getting my 4-6-0. I don't think I told you that I ordered some rolling stock also. If I remember right 6/7 of them. I've also found a "hollow core door" for a bench top. That's about all my accomplishments for the day and I'm pleased. Oh, that blog is a wealth of info and some of it I'm sure I'll be referring too.
Thanks agn
Ray


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> chainbag:
> 
> A Spectrum 4-6-0 is a good choice for you. I have three of these steamers and the quality is great as well as its detailing. This steamer is still readily available at many online dealers.Below are two photo's of a Southern 4-6-0 on a siding on the "new" JJJ&E.


Hi Bob, That's an interesting suggestion on the Bachmann spectrum 4-6-0!!! I agree with you about it's detailing!!:thumbsup: I have one myself, plus a 2-6-0 and a 2-10-2. But I have found that their pulling power on grades is the pits!!!:thumbsdown: None of mine will pull no more than a couple of cars up a 2% grade so I will be using them only for operation on level track. What has been your experience with the operation on grades. Your layout pictures give the impression that it's quite large and I was wondering if you have any grades in the 2% area and do your Bachmann engines go up them.
Thanks much, Dave


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Bob, That's an interesting suggestion on the Bachmann spectrum 4-6-0!!! I agree with you about it's detailing!!:thumbsup: I have one myself, plus a 2-6-0 and a 2-10-2. But I have found that their pulling power on grades is the pits!!!:thumbsdown: None of mine will pull no more than a couple of cars up a 2% grade so I will be using them only for operation on level track. What has been your experience with the operation on grades. Your layout pictures give the impression that it's quite large and I was wondering if you have any grades in the 2% area and do your Bachmann engines go up them.
> Thanks much, Dave


David:

I have three Spectrum 4-6-0's. Each 4-6-0 will pull 6-7 cars at most up my very long 1 1/2% grade up the long outer mainline track of the "new" JJJ&E. Spectrum steam locomotives require a long "break in" period. After 20 hours of running you'll notice an increase in its performance. You must break this steamers in at various speeds and both directions for several hours.


This steamer won't pull 10 cars. It's a small steam locomotive and can easily handle 6-7 cars on level track. Metal wheel sets on your rolling stock will also increase performance of this steamer.

I don't own a Spectrum 2-6-0, but I do own several 2-10-2's which easily pull 12 cars up the 40 foot 1 1/2% grade on my layout which is in a finished train room 21'x12'. The layout is an inverted "U" shape and measures 18'x12'.

David:

All my Spectrum steam locomotives which also include 2-8-0's, 4-8-2's and 2-6-6-2's can easily handle the long 1 1/2% grade on the "new" JJJ&E. 

I also own several Spectrum 2-8-8-4's. each will easily pull 50-55 cars on level track.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

chainbag said:


> Bob, I think I joined your blog. Yes I'm looking forward to getting my 4-6-0. I don't think I told you that I ordered some rolling stock also. If I remember right 6/7 of them. I've also found a "hollow core door" for a bench top. That's about all my accomplishments for the day and I'm pleased. Oh, that blog is a wealth of info and some of it I'm sure I'll be referring too.
> Thanks agn
> Ray


Glad to hear that you'll use a HCD for your layout. That's a wise choice and will give you plenty of fun as you work on the many aspects of model railroading.

Have fun with it.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> David:
> 
> I have three Spectrum 4-6-0's. Each 4-6-0 will pull 6-7 cars at most up my very long 1 1/2% grade up the long outer mainline track of the "new" JJJ&E. Spectrum steam locomotives require a long "break in" period. After 20 hours of running you'll notice an increase in its performance. You must break this steamers in at various speeds and both directions for several hours.
> 
> ...


Bob, Thanks for the input on the break-in period. I'll keep an eye on the performance of each of those engines. I jacked up one side (1 1/2 inches) of my 3 1/2 x 10 foot layout today to help decrease another grade and the 4-6-0 was able to pull 5 cars up the grade. I'm too old (78) and have COPD to build my own layout so I had one built for me and am now in the process of changing scenery and adding industry tracks so I'll have an operating layout. Right now it's just a loop with approximately a 30 to 35 foot run up a grade to the top with a reversing loop. thanks again.
Dave


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

David-Stockwell said:


> Bob, Thanks for the input on the break-in period. I'll keep an eye on the performance of each of those engines. I jacked up one side (1 1/2 inches) of my 3 1/2 x 10 foot layout today to help decrease another grade and the 4-6-0 was able to pull 5 cars up the grade. I'm too old (78) and have COPD to build my own layout so I had one built for me and am now in the process of changing scenery and adding industry tracks so I'll have an operating layout. Right now it's just a loop with approximately a 30 to 35 foot run up a grade to the top with a reversing loop. thanks again.
> Dave


Dave:

Keep running those steam locomotives to enhance the break-in period. Once they have 20 hours of running time, the performance of each steamer improves dramatically. There is one caveat however. If you stop running a steamer with over 20 hours of running for an extended period of time, you must start another break-in period which won't be as long as the first one. That's why on my roster of steam locomotives, I rotate them in and out of service on a regular basis.

Have fun with your layout. That's what makes model railroading so interesting for a lifetime.


----------

